# 5 CÁCH ĐỐT NẾN THƠM LÂU HƠN MÀ BẠN CHƯA BIẾT



## chillnen (7/11/21)

Tìm hiểu cách đốt nến thơm tồn tại lâu hơn với năm mẹo này và biểu đồ thời gian cháy của nến có thể áp dụng được cho 14 kích thước nến!

Bất kỳ ai theo dõi chillnen của tôi sẽ không ngạc nhiên khi biết rằng tôi nhận ra rằng mình sẽ trở thành một người sành sỏi về nến. Nhiều người bạn thân của tôi gọi tôi là dân chơi hệ làm nến . Điều gì về những ngọn nến mà tôi yêu thích nhất? Nến tương đương với nước hoa là điểm nhấn cuối cùng để tạo nên một không gian được cá nhân hóa, hoàn chỉnh và chào đón.

Nội dung [hide]

1 Bạn Có Biết Cách Đốt Nến Thơm Lâu Hơn Không?
2 6 loại nến và thời gian cháy của chúng
3 5 cách đốt nến thơm tồn tại lâu hơn
3.1 1 Cắt Bấc
3.2 2 Cách đốt đều một ngọn nến thơm
3.3 3 Giữ chúng được an toàn
3.4 4 Chọn loại sáp nến thơm của bạn một cách khôn ngoan
3.5 5 Vấn đề Kích thước Bấc

*Bạn Có Biết Cách Đốt Nến Thơm Lâu Hơn Không?*
Không chỉ có mùi hương làm tôi tò mò. Đó là kích thước, hình dạng, kiểu dáng và không gian mà chỉ một ngọn nến có thể tạo ra khiến tôi say mê. Votive Candle , Tealight Candle, Taper Candle,… bạn có thể đặt tên cho nó – chúng tôi có một số loại nến trong mỗi phòng trong nhà của chúng tôi.

Nhiều người trong chúng ta không bao giờ nghĩ nhiều đến thời gian đốt nến. Tuy nhiên, nếu bạn muốn làm cho một ngọn nến thơm tồn tại lâu hơn, có một số điều bạn nên cân nhắc trước khi mua hoặc làm một ngọn nến.

Hãy bắt đầu với thời gian cháy trung bình cho sáu loại nến, trong đó tôi đã đưa vào biểu đồ thời gian cháy của nến có thể áp dụng được cho 14 kích thước nến. Sau đó, hãy xem 5 cách đốt nến thơm cần thiết để làm cho một ngọn nến bền lâu hơn, bao gồm cả cách làm cho ngọn nến cháy đều.





Cách Đốt Nến Thơm
*6 loại nến và thời gian cháy của chúng*
Ghim thông tin tham khảo nhanh này với thời gian cháy trung bình cho từng loại nến và sử dụng biểu đồ thời gian cháy của nến có thể in bên dưới để nhanh chóng trả lời, “Một ngọn nến dài tồn tại trong bao lâu?” Tôi thấy nó rất hữu ích khi mua hoặc làm nến!

Thời gian đốt nến *Tealight Candle*: 2 giờ
Vì nến trà là loại nến nhỏ nhất nên sẽ có thời gian cháy ngắn nhất. Trên thực tế, đèn pha trà làm từ sáp parafin thường chỉ tồn tại được từ 1 đến 1,5 giờ. May mắn thay, tôi đã học cách làm đèn pha trà với thời gian cháy từ 4 đến 6 giờ – hãy xem cách làm tại đây !

Thời gian đốt *Votive Candle*: 15 giờ
Theo quy luật chung, nến cháy với tốc độ từ 7 đến 9 giờ trên mỗi ounce sáp. Như vậy, một loại vàng mã 2 lạng tiêu chuẩn có thời gian cháy trung bình là 15 giờ. Hoặc vàng mã nặng 3 ounce như nến vàng mã tôi làm trong cốc Dixie sẽ kéo dài đến 27 giờ với trung bình là 24 giờ.

Thời gian đốt *Taper Candle*: 12 giờ
Nến côn được biết là có thể đốt cháy chiều cao lên đến 1 giờ mỗi inch. Do đó, nến côn 8 inch sẽ tồn tại trong 8 giờ và nến côn 12 inch sẽ tồn tại trong 12 giờ.

Hãy nhớ rằng nếu bạn đang đốt một ngọn nến côn bằng sáp ong cuộn, nó sẽ cháy với tốc độ nhanh hơn 40 phút mỗi inch chiều cao. Tuy nhiên, tôi sẽ cho bạn một mẹo nhỏ – nến sáp ong được cuộn càng chặt, nó sẽ cháy càng chậm, do đó, nó sẽ tồn tại lâu hơn.Xem thêm


----------

